# ID this light



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought this light from a member and since then I have been trying to ID it

I am hoping that someone can ID the light.

Details
119 1 W Blue/White LED
2 button
Non dimmable
3 fan cooling. 

Closest I have been able to find is:
Evolution- First Gen (non dimm)
Reef Filtration 2nd Generation LED

Thank you in advance.
MP


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

why do you need it with 1W bulbs 
sorry can't ID, but probably will suggest something based on your needs

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like those China LED light


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> looks like those China LED light


That really narrows it down...


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Light*



sig said:


> why do you need it with 1W bulbs
> sorry can't ID, but probably will suggest something based on your needs


It does the job, but with it not being dimmable I have to limit the amount of time the whites are on. 
Adjust, adapt and overcome... all while saving money in the process


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> That really narrows it down...


good one 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ask Kweli - he just got something like this, but much better

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/evergrow-led-lighting/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> That really narrows it down...


thats the perfect word description

hmmmm.... no brand...

similar to this one...  < can you tell me what's the brand other than a China brand LED? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120w-Dimmabl...239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a31d51b8f

when they were first out, they have the non dimmable version


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

bigfishy said:


> thats the perfect word description
> 
> hmmmm.... no brand...


Not even on the inside. Trust me I looked lol


----------

